# Срочно нужны ноты крупной формы



## Albina (14 Май 2011)

Очень нужны ноты крупной формы, что-нибудь интересное, ложащееся на слух. Время ограничено, поэтому особо выбирать не могу, все проигрывать. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь.


----------



## petes (14 Май 2011)

какой уровень сложности крупной формы вас интересует?


----------



## acco (15 Май 2011)

Мне понравилась Подгорного - Ретро-Фантазия. . в нотном разделе есть ноты.
Можно взять не сложные части и выучить. . если сроки очень поджимают, то 1, 2 и 7 часть.

Вариант по легче - Алексей Кокорин - Рондо-каприччиозо. .. учится меньше чем за неделю.. все довольно просто но эффектно звучит.


----------



## Albina (15 Май 2011)

средний уровень сложности. Время поджимает, так бы повозилась. Я на 4 курсе пед.университета.

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
спасибо, посмотрю.

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
посмотрела Подгорного, это наверное написано для баяна, к сожалению на аккордеоне не могу взять интервал больше октавы (((( а на счет Кокорина, не совсем понимаю как это совмещать. .. никогда этим не занималась. ..


----------



## kolomiicev (15 Май 2011)

В. Семёнов - Болгарская Сюита в 3-х частях!


----------



## acco (16 Май 2011)

Albina писал:


> посмотрела Подгорного, это наверное написано для баяна, к сожалению на аккордеоне не могу взять интервал больше октавы


Сам играю на аккордеоне и клавиатура не уменьшенная. Вы в начале ноты хоть посмотрите, там ясно написано, что в верху вариант для аккордеона. Поиграете неделю и возьмете больше октавы... руки то растягиваются. 

Albina писал:


> а на счет Кокорина, не совсем понимаю как это совмещать. .. никогда этим не занималась


Что именно совмещать?


----------



## vbaev (16 Май 2011)

*Vadim Karnitsky*
правую и левую руку)


----------



## VasPetrov (16 Май 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Мне понравилась Подгорного - Ретро-Фантазия. . в нотном разделе есть ноты.Можно взять не сложные части и выучить. . если сроки очень поджимают, то 1, 2 и 7 часть.


Ну ретро сюита не подходит для крупных конкурсов, тоже ее думал взять - учителя сказали не пойдет она как крупная.
Тоже ищу крупняк , не подскажите? сложность не ограничена. инстр - баян
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1657


----------



## acco (21 Май 2011)

А. Кусяков - Сюита Nr. 4 (Т. Оштажевский - Польша)
В. Рунчак "Портреты композиторов" (П. Янас, М. Гаида - Польша)
А. Кусяков - Сюита Nr. 2 (И. Серотюк - Украина)
П. Белофф - Соната Nr. 2 (Quan Yi Li - Китай)

Крупные формы, которые играют исполнители катающиеся по всем конкурсам мира.
В скобках написано кто исполняет и из какой страны. 
Это не значит что это список лучших произведений, просто для информации, может вам и понравится что-то.


----------



## marik nurimov (18 Дек 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> П. Белофф - Соната Nr. 2 (Quan Yi Li - Китай)


Vadim Karnitsky, что это за соната? Вы не знаете, где можно найти запись ее исполнения в сети? Спасибо)


----------

